# Howling



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Is it possible, while using my Dan Thompson Red Desert, could I be calling too loud? I can't seem to get any response, and after starting with a howl, then the distress doesn't work either.

My only response while howling, I was useing a ELk Power Howler. The band went bad, I replaced it, now I can't make it work. I tried a challange howl and got the same response, but a no show.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Are you starting with that howler. Is it possible you are too loud from the get go and spooking them :-?


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

another thing is you might not be in a good area for coyotes.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

From my experience the Red Desert seems to be a bit to low pitch for younger coyotes to respond. I tend not to use it unless I know I have an adult male in the area that I can intimidate to come looking for a fight. I'd pick up a critter call or a wiley one predator call. A coyote won't show up to fight if he knows he can't win. You have to be a young dumb coyote. Check around on http://www.allpredatorcalls.com/for calls.

xdeano


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

xdeano i think you forgot to post something.....


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

no i posted a long reply, the dang thing didn't come up.

xdeano


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

From my experience the Red Desert seems to be a bit to low pitch for younger coyotes to respond.

I tend not to use it unless I know I have an adult male in the area that I can intimidate to come looking for a fight.

I'd pick up a critter call or a wiley one predator call. A coyote won't show up to fight if he knows he can't win. You have to be a young dumb coyote.

Check around on http://www.allpredatorcalls.com/ for calls.

xdeano


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Varmint- that is my question, could I be too loud. Or do you mean walking in? I am doing the same things I do any other time, jsut can't get a response to a howl. If I start with distress i see coyotes, most of the time.

I have tried the Red Desert with and without the tube. It seems to be alot higher pitch without. I also have the Primos Lil dog I think it is called, it's the 2 call set. I have the same thing with that. I have another call that is a distress on one side and a howl on the other. Nothing here either. Too me the Red desert sounds the best, but it is also louder than the rest.

I will look for one of the others mentioned, Thanks

Yes I'm in a good area for Coyotes.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Are you starting with it? From my readings and expiriences, thats how alot of sets get screwed up. When I start a stand I start with a quieter call, wait, and then turn up the volume. I have heard that the Red Desert is pretty loud, so if your starting with that, you may be starting out too loud.


----------



## Yote Buster (Dec 22, 2007)

we have called in yotes starting with a howl.called in a double last year that way following it with a distress. the white call which is the deeper of the lil' dog calls from primos. it's an easy call to blow and its not to devistating. w/out the horn. start with a couple howls, after a good while, do a disteress set of two, then use the green call and howl to make it sound like another younger yote is there to. that seems to make a good set and seems to work. if not you should get a response at least.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

The first coyote I called in was from pure howling. This year on our first stand we howled and then went to rabbit distress and called one in and then on the next stand we called a triple in doing the same thing. It seems to work pretty good for us.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

A lot of times they won't answer back to howls. That doesn't mean they ain't coming in. Also they usually don't come charging in like they do rabbit screams. They may be just slowly working their way towards you.
And even if they do answer that still doesn't mean they'll come in.
The good thing about howling is a yote will usaully expose himself whether he is coming in or not. After howling glass the surounding area and if you see one and they ain't coming in you can queitly leave the area and put a sneak on then or call from a different angle. Coyotes are actually pretty easy to sneak on. I really don't think your howls are to loud. All real howls are loud.

But what xdeano said could be the problem. Sounding like a dominant coyote is usually not a good thing and thats probably whats happening if I had to make a guess.

Also remeber when calling pressured yotes that if you have one coming into a howl never start rabbit screaming unless you think its absolutely neccessary like if they hang up just out of range. I have had them coming into a howl before and rabbit distressed them when they stopped and they ran off.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

when I howl, I always wait , then maybe another howl. I will wait awhile before I start the distress. Like I stated, I think I'm doing my part right. But something is not working.

I know it's not wind, location, etc. I know I can call Coyotes, because I kill a bunch every year. I called in 6 in one bunch Thanksgiving morning, had 2 of them within 30 yards. All distress no howls.

Also as I mentioned my only response to any howling was with My Elk Power Howler, and it's alot quieter than the rest. I will try the other howlers first and not the Red Desert, maybe that will help.

Thanks, and let me know if you think of anything else.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Kelly Hannan said:


> when I howl, I always wait , then maybe another howl. I will wait awhile before I start the distress. Like I stated, I think I'm doing my part right. But something is not working.
> 
> I know it's not wind, location, etc. I know I can call Coyotes, because I kill a bunch every year. I called in 6 in one bunch Thanksgiving morning, had 2 of them within 30 yards. All distress no howls.
> 
> ...


Maybe try not howling at all to start out your sets. Go directly into to rabbit screams if howling doesn't seem to be working. Good luck.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

that is what I normally do, but trying to learn something new. Lots of people are only howling and killing Coyotes.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Kelly Hannan said:


> when I howl, I always wait , then maybe another howl. I will wait awhile before I start the distress. Like I stated, I think I'm doing my part right. But something is not working.
> 
> I know it's not wind, location, etc. I know I can call Coyotes, because I kill a bunch every year. I called in 6 in one bunch Thanksgiving morning, had 2 of them within 30 yards. All distress no howls.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have it figured out. :beer:


----------



## yotecall'r (Jul 29, 2008)

Start out with just the mouthpiece on that Red Desert Howler.....it sounds like a young female and isn't quite as loud. Only on the windy days will I use the wood tube that comes with it.....or if I've had an old male challenge bark me, I'll put the 'ole tube on and challenge back. Just my $.02


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

xdeano said:


> From my experience the Red Desert seems to be a bit to low pitch for younger coyotes to respond.


I agree to an extent.

My main howler I use is the Crit R Call Magnum. It took alot of practice on that one, but I can do high pitched and low pitch on it. I use higher pitch most of the time.

I also have a REd Desert and I like that one too. It is lower pitch.

I use it sparingly, and a few seasons ago I challenged a nice male in with it and killed him.

I do like to carry it with because my partners howler (a wood custom one he made), sounds nearly identical to my Magnum. Then we can get some great seranades going!


----------



## Dead Nuts (Dec 4, 2008)

when u guys start with a howl and dont get an answer do you go straight to a distress...also how much do you howl?? i use a js preymaster and usually they answer on the second or 3rd round..(each 2 mins)..but ive never actually called one in with just the howl.


----------

